# Need Help With Lexi



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

While I was in Florida my dad and younger brother watched Lexi. I totally trus them with Lexi and Nikki so I don't think its anything they did but Lexi bite my brother, a friend of his and someone else while I was gone. None of them were bad but I know I need to get this behavior stopped ASAP. Problem is I'm not sure what to do. I tried taking her to training classes for a problem we had in the past and it didn't really help. 

On Wednesday a neighbor watched the girls for me on his day off (again totally trust him, and the girls know him and adore him). I got home at 4ish and he brought the girls over. I picked lexi up and was holding her. He reached over to pet her backside (she was facing away) and she turned her head and snapped at him.

I just have no idea what to do about this. I know I need to socialize her more but I'm so afraid of her biting hurting someone.


I just checked the DexOnline for dog trainers in my area. Has anyone tried Bark Busters? They must be new in my area.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> While I was in Florida my dad and younger brother watched Lexi. I totally trus them with Lexi and Nikki so I don't think its anything they did but Lexi bite my brother, a friend of his and someone else while I was gone. None of them were bad but I know I need to get this behavior stopped ASAP. Problem is I'm not sure what to do. I tried taking her to training classes for a problem we had in the past and it didn't really help.
> 
> On Wednesday a neighbor watched the girls for me on his day off (again totally trust him, and the girls know him and adore him). I got home at 4ish and he brought the girls over. I picked lexi up and was holding her. He reached over to pet her backside (she was facing away) and she turned her head and snapped at him.
> 
> ...



Bark Busters was discussed on another forum I'm on, and it did not get a good report.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I know your worry. Izzy started lunging at strangers a few months ago. I was faced with her being "social", but I was fearful that she would bite someone. I think Izzy's agression was from her lack of sight and fear at the movement of people. She started attacking when startled, and even attacked my daughter (who she loves) and me. I researched "fear aggression" and found some very helpful articles. Izzy also has other issues and health problems and has been on Prozac for a few weeks. It is amazing how much it has helped her. 










Nonny, you know I don't like my hair like this! ~ Izzy


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=201925
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crap! Thanks. That was the one I was kind of leaning towards. Haven't actually been able to talk to anyone. I have left a bunch of messages for various trainers and behaviorist. I left a message for the head trainer and behaviorist at my local ARL. Maybe she will be able to help or recommend someone.

I had an issue with Lexi about a year ago and tried some trainers I had taken a class with and they "helped" with her aggressive behavior towards me but I had also wanted help with her aggresion towards other dogs and they didn't really help with that.


What type of questions should I ask the trainers/behaviorists?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=201934
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kristi,

We had a behaviorist/trainer come over to our house over a year ago. It was extremely helpful and she spent over an hour with us and stayed in touch with me for a while afterwards. I think you need individual attention versus having a class because that way your's and Lexi's situation is addressed seprately from other people.

When I was looking around for trainer/behaviorist, I pulled up some names from google and called around. Some people were extremely helpful and talked to me for over half an hour on the phone without any reservations and gave wonderful advice. Plus, just from talking to them you get an idea if they will be using techniques you would rather not use (like choke collars, etc).

Anyways, it was rather expensive (I think over $100 per hour) but this was in los angeles where prices are always inflated. I think it was very helpful!!! I have been meaning to take Miko to some classes to socialize him more but then that whole attack happened and now I don't want him any big dogs ever. Maybe I am the one that needs socializing, lol!!!

I think JMM will give wonderful advice so you may want to pm her.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

For humans I've only ever seen her bite my neighbor and one of my brother's friends. We (Lexi and me) were in the kitchen, my mom and nikki were also in the kitchen area. The friend came up the stair and Lexi went nuts barking at him. I was telling her no and holding her back because she was trying to lung for him. She got away from me and went running up to him and bite the leg of his jeans. I was very shocked. She had barked before that but never biten anyone besides me (she bite me last year a couple of times when I tried to put her in the pen when I was leaving for work, doing the NILF program fixed that at the time).

For animals she always goes nuts when a strange dog is around. Its to the point I'm afraid to take her with me to pet stores because one of these times she is going to piss off the wrong dog and she is going to get attacked. I tried to get help with this issue last year but the trainers never did help me. At the time he wanted to deal with the biting me issue and was like we will deal with that later. I dealt with the biting by doing the NILF program for about a month before the basic training class started. Lexi was such a brat in the class. Out of all the dogs there she picked the biggest one to bark at. The trainers never suggested anything besides keeping them apart (out of site of each other). They said Lexi was doing it to get a reaction out of the other dog.







WTH! Ok, so how do I get her to stop doing it?!?!?!

I think I'm going to price out the at home training. I really don't need to do the basic training with Lexi. She knows most of it. I need to focus on the behavor issues she is having. I do need to do basic training with Nikki but that can wait until Lexi's issues are handled. I might see if we can cover that with the trainer a little. Hopefully the at home training isn't a lot.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

a good friend of mine had a malt that was very randomly aggressive. she bit me twice, drawing blood each time. she tried probably 5-6 trainers/behaviorists. one only did phone consults, which we all found bizarre b/c he never actually MET the dog, you know? but he offered some good advice and insights. one that came to the home suggested re-training her (the dog, not the owner) in regards to who the alpha in the house is. it worked to some degree, but if my friend had been more consistent, i think it'd have been more effective. she even admitted she couldn't bear to not let her dog up on the sofa anytime she wanted. LOL.

my friend did say that one of the at-home specialists was probably the best because he offered the training in the dog's own home where she already had her "comfort zone" and no distractions of new smells/people/etc. find one who LISTENS and offers advice on what you're asking of her, and not just spouts off what she read in a training manual. the price will be worth it if it keeps poor Lexi from biting the wrong person, you know?









chin up, you're catching it early enough, i think, to nip it.









give them both kisses and belly rubs from me,
ann marie and the "mwfmmmwwwm wmwooo" buttercup, who is not sharing her peanut butter today, apparently.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I empathize. Brinkley is the same way. It keeps us from wanting to take him places, which doesn't help the problem b/c then he is losing out on socialization chances...but if he snaps at the wrong person or nips a child who tries to pet him too fast, we are screwed! He is getting S-O-M-E better with strangers/visitors in the house, but still has to be watched VERY closely. I hate it!
Neyland is so just the opposite! Everyone is his friend...and if he barks at someone else, it is just b/c he wants loving or playing...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My first Malt Rosebud was a "snapper" and biter but she would only bite or snap at me! She was so good with everyone and especially loving to children. K & C (knock on wood) are very loving to everyone. I wish I knew what influenced this sort of behavior. I think with Rosebud the problem was that she was the alpha of the house and she was trying to let me know it. I wish we could figure out what's going on in their little heads....

I'm sorry you're having problems with Lexi. I sure hope things will get better.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Well one of the trainers called me back. According to him HIS obdeince training class would take care of the problem. He uses choke collar and a leash forthe training.







I don't think so! The guy came across as having a HUGE ego. He was like I have been doing this for 50 years and have had 2 Guiness Book entrants, etc. I think I will be passing on this trainer. Hopefully the other five will call me back in the next few days.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Well one of the trainers called me back. According to him HIS obdeince training class would take care of the problem. He uses choke collar and a leash forthe training.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Choke collar...are you kidding me. On a little maltese! Did you tell him he was nuts? Gosh next thing you know he would be slapping your little Lexi. Was his name Richard who is a SM member? LOL*


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Well one of the trainers called me back. ...The guy came across as having a HUGE ego. He was like I have been doing this for 50 years and have had 2 Guiness Book entrants, etc.[/B]


sounds like one of those Guiness Book entrants was his ego. do not pass go, do not collect tainted milkbones, just keep lookin!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=202217
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it was Neil. LOL. If anyone wants to see his website PM or IM me and I can give you the website.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> QUOTE(Mom_to_Princess_Bella @ Jun 9 2006, 09:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=202234


<div class='quotemain'>


> Well one of the trainers called me back. According to him HIS obdeince training class would take care of the problem. He uses choke collar and a leash forthe training.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<span style="font-family:Georgia">No thank you! LOL You do know who I was talking about right????


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=202243
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not sure if I do. PM me and let me know who you mean. Sorry I'm tired and my brain is functioning at full speed.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

It's hard to believe that anything that cute would bite.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Well one of the trainers called me back. According to him HIS obdeince training class would take care of the problem. He uses choke collar and a leash forthe training.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gosh.... I'm glad you're going to run, run, run from him. What a total idiot!!!!!


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> While I was in Florida my dad and younger brother watched Lexi. I totally trus them with Lexi and Nikki so I don't think its anything they did but Lexi bite my brother, a friend of his and someone else while I was gone. None of them were bad but I know I need to get this behavior stopped ASAP. Problem is I'm not sure what to do. I tried taking her to training classes for a problem we had in the past and it didn't really help.
> 
> On Wednesday a neighbor watched the girls for me on his day off (again totally trust him, and the girls know him and adore him). I got home at 4ish and he brought the girls over. I picked lexi up and was holding her. He reached over to pet her backside (she was facing away) and she turned her head and snapped at him.
> 
> ...


Classes are in order and always give a big yell of ouch when this occurrs, it takes 20 reputations to learn a behavior good or bad and 200 reputitions to un-learn that same behavior. The visitor was in the dogs personal space yes but this is best nippd in th bud, more socialization is a must.
Good luck to you and yours.

Nedra


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I talked to an animal behavorist today that I really liked. She has dealt with this type of behavor before. In fact she was recently training a large dog for it. She had been treating the dog for 3 weeks and decided to take the dog home with her for the weekend to do further training. The dog had been at her house for a few hours and when she went to pet her she bite her 4 times in the hand. She is still recovering. She is a understandably a little reluctant to take one again right away. She asked me to call her back in 2-3 weeks if I haven't found a behavorist to work with. 

She did give me some really good advice on what to do for now. She adviced not taking Lexi anywhere (no pet store visits, dog parks, etc) for now and only going on short walks. She adviced using a collar and leash on lexi for now. She also said that she thinks Lexi doesn't respect humans at all (not sure if I believe that). She also said that it is great that I am admitting there is a problem (sounds like AA or something







).

When lexi starts to react to another dog or person I'm supposed to place my foot on the leash up by the collar. This forces lexi to either lay down or at least lower her head in to a submissive position. IT WORKED! I took her for 2 short walks around the apt complex today. We came across a bunch of people and a couple of dogs. As soon as she acted like she was going to start barking I stepped on the leash. She didn't bark once! That is huge for lexi. In fact one of the dogs is one from my building that lexi goes usually nuts at. She just stood there with her head hung. She never even fought me when I stepped on the leash.

Hopefully this will work until I can find a behavorist to work with. The lady from the ARL and I are playing phone tag right now. She left me a message saying she will be in the office mon morning until noon. So I'm going to call and talk to her then. I still haven't heard from the other lady that was recommended. If I don't hear from her by Monday night I will call again.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> I talked to an animal behavorist today that I really liked. She has dealt with this type of behavor before. In fact she was recently training a large dog for it. She had been treating the dog for 3 weeks and decided to take the dog home with her for the weekend to do further training. The dog had been at her house for a few hours and when she went to pet her she bite her 4 times in the hand. She is still recovering. She is a understandably a little reluctant to take one again right away. She asked me to call her back in 2-3 weeks if I haven't found a behavorist to work with.
> 
> She did give me some really good advice on what to do for now. She adviced not taking Lexi anywhere (no pet store visits, dog parks, etc) for now and only going on short walks. She adviced using a collar and leash on lexi for now. She also said that she thinks Lexi doesn't respect humans at all (not sure if I believe that). She also said that it is great that I am admitting there is a problem (sounds like AA or something
> 
> ...


 

Thats good. Way to go Lexi girl!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have to tell you if you've ever watched a judge going over a dog on the table at a

dog show you will notice that she/he puts her hand out palm side down to let the

dog sniff of her/him. Then she slowly proceeds. 

Because your friend came up from the rear to touch her it could have frightened or

startled her. Some dogs are more leary than others. I would try to desensitize her

by doing what the judges do and slowly get her to feel secure again. Get everyone

you can to do this. Just make sure you have her in your grasp or harnessed. The choke 

collar is a horrid idea.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

She also said that it is great that I am admitting there is a problem (sounds like AA or something







).


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

ah im so glad you posted about lexi's situation.
donbi seems like she is in the same situation as lexi but worst...
today we went to the store and i had to carry her the WHOLE TIME... i was afraid she would bite or be bully to a big dog or any other dog... 

i wish i can put her down and let her socialize with the other dogs and people around me but im scared to take that chance... last time i let her down she tried to pounce on a dog that was a husky








if anyone tries to pet her she bites... its like a reflex for her... but if she smells the person 1st then she allows them to pet her ONLY if she likes you... and if you pet her she will lick nibble bite lick nibble bite... the lick part i love... the nibble, bite part scares me








im also thinking about enrolling her to a class or getting someone out to come see me and my donbi... i think it might not even be donbi and it might even be my fault she's actting this way. 

keep us updated with any new news...

good luck~! finding a uber trainer for your baby!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm having a similar problem with Chloe. The difference is that Chloe snaps (if she's in my arms) or just growls (if she's on the floor) whenever someone gets near me. My niece was giving me a hug goodbye and Chloe was on the floor and went nuts barking until my niece got away from me. Then another time my dad gave me a kiss goodbye and Chloe was in my arms and she snapped at him. I have no idea how to handle this. Any suggestions are completely welcome.

Good luck with Lexi, and please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> ah im so glad you posted about lexi's situation.
> donbi seems like she is in the same situation as lexi but worst...
> today we went to the store and i had to carry her the WHOLE TIME... i was afraid she would bite or be bully to a big dog or any other dog...
> 
> ...


The behavorist did tell me when we were out walking to NOT pick her up. Even if she wants to be picked up. She said picking her up would reinforce the bad behavor. That is why she said to go on short walks.

I would recommend talking to a animal behavorist. A regular class might not fix the problem (hasn't fixed Lexi's). I know from personal experience and from talking to the behavorist that once the problem starts its not going to go away on its own. Good luck! I will pass along any tips I get.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I talked to the behavorist at my local ARL this morning. She said she doesn't take on private clients but she does hold resocialization classes 2-3 times during the summer. She recommend a behavorist (one I talked to yesterday). Paula (the lady from ARL) said to work with this behavorist before doing the resocialization class. She said Lexi would get more out of the class that way.

The behavorist wanted me to take lexi to the vet to have some blood work done. Its goine to cost me around $160 for the tests. Not sure if they will charge me for an office visit (hopefully not!







). Oh and the vet I normally see is on maturenity leave.







(good for her bad for me! LOL).

She recommended that I get a book called Click to Calm: Healing the Aggressive Dog. So I'm going to order that right away. Paula said that it sounds like Lexi is very scared of everything and that she doesn't trust me to make the decisions for me. When she is scared she goes of all Cujo like (my words). Lexi wants the other dogs and people to think she is all big and mean. I need to teach Lexi that she doesn't have to make any decisions that I will make them for here. Paula said that I will basically have to learn a ton of stuff and become a trainer. But she seemed to think that I could get Lexi's behavior to improve. Lexi will never be the type of dog I can take to the dog parks but I will be able to improve Lexi's day to day life.

This is the website for the trainer I'm going to be working with. PupStart


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Thats great news that you have gotten some information and can start to help Lexi. I hope that everything works out. Def. keep us posted on her progress.







Good luck!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I just called the behavorist and made an appointment for next Monday (6/19) at 7PM. She says the meeting will last 1.5hrs. Its going to cost me $112.50!







OUCH!!!


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

> I just called the behavorist and made an appointment for next Monday (6/19) at 7PM. She says the meeting will last 1.5hrs. Its going to cost me $112.50!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell us how it goes after your appointment on monday.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=203434
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do.


----------

